# Tire dressing not lasting



## skk (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have a problem with tire dressing that I havent been able
to solve. My car has Bridgestone Turanza tires and no tire shine seems to last on them.
Tires have been thoroughly cleaned with APC, dried and prepped with PanelWipe. To be exact they are so clean that you can do a white glove test and have perfect results.
The problem is that after few drives on clean and dry roads the coating is gone, unseeable. I have tried Gtechniq T2, Chemical Guys tire dressing and Qyeon T2 with more or less the same results - coating just wont last for more than a few drives. No problems with longetivity on my second vehcile with Michelin tires where i follow the same prepping and coating process.

Any ideas or products to try?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I found this with my Continentals, some times they just don’t sit will on the rubber. 


Gonz.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had the same on my old Bridgestones, no issues with the ps4s I currently have, also the falkens I had on a previous car were pretty good with holding the dressing 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

My Bridgestone Potenza aren't great either, yet the Dunlop Sport Maxx on the other car are fine.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve had similar with some dressing not liking my Bridgestone tyres and happy to go on wife’s Michelin tyres. 

Have had great success with DetailedOnline tyre dressing on my Bridgestone tyres, so use this on mine now and my other dressing on wife’s.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

meguiars endurance is thick gel and worth a try , its a product I keep going back to on my shelf


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

cleancar said:


> meguiars endurance is thick gel and worth a try , its a product I keep going back to on my shelf


I've found with Megs, if I go back to the tyres after about 15 minutes and wipe over with an old microfibre cloth, it removes some of the excess gloss, leaves a nice shine and seems to last longer...


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

My wife has the same tyres as you, Op. (Turanzas). From what I remember, Sonax tyre gel (available from EuroCarParts and CP4L) seemed to last pretty well on them. Over Xmas the gel seemed to have good staying power at a difficult time of the year.

Might be worth a try. It's a nice tyre gel overall, IMO.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Some tyres do not take well to dressings. My N/S/R tyre doesn't respond well to dressings that well. All the others do. I found CarPro PERL to be the only dressing that lasts more than a week on all 4 of my tyres. Less than 5 weeks in and they still look fresh. I didn't dilute the product. Applied it neat, left 30 minutes, buffed off. Tyres prepped with BH snow foam plus agitation. Give PERL a try!


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

i find non last.
reapplying something every week just to make the tyres look, glossy (which is naff/chavtastic) is a rabbit hole of wasted money


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

andy__d said:


> i find non last.
> reapplying something every week just to make the tyres look, glossy (which is naff/chavtastic) is a rabbit hole of wasted money


Is your opinion. I think glossy tyres look good, especially when (like my car) your car and wheels are both gloss black. Leaving the tyres matte and dull looking makes the car look dirty IMO. Don't see how it's chavvy either. Chavs don't tend to look after their property, so making the effort to clean their cars would be a novelty.

Tyre shine products IMO make a car look overall much cleaner and give it that "new car" look like it's fresh off the dealer's forecourt.

I also don't see how it's a rabbit hole of wasted money (at least, any more than any other detailing product). I have quite a collection of tyre gels (no idea why, I just seem to keep buying them) and haven't finished any of them yet. I've had some for years, so they don't tend to be the sort of product that costs lots and gets used up quickly.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

MBRuss said:


> Is your opinion. I think glossy tyres look good, especially when (like my car) your car and wheels are both gloss black. Leaving the tyres matte and dull looking makes the car look dirty IMO. Don't see how it's chavvy either. Chavs don't tend to look after their property, so making the effort to clean their cars would be a novelty.
> 
> Tyre shine products IMO make a car look overall much cleaner and give it that "new car" look like it's fresh off the dealer's forecourt.
> 
> ...


yes My opinion, no need AT all for the rest of your comment, trying to prove Your point while making mine look "wrong"
Shame  the last bit "i have Quite a collection" supports the rabbit hole point i made.. and the "gets used up quickly" neatly confirms the "they dont last" bit

yes glossy tyres look chavtastic, shiney shell suit chav tastic ..

tip 
When someone has a view that is Different to yours Accept it


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

andy__d said:


> yes My opinion, no need AT all for the rest of your comment, trying to prove Your point while making mine look "wrong"
> 
> Shame  the last bit "i have Quite a collection" supports the rabbit hole point i made.. and the "gets used up quickly" neatly confirms the "they dont last" bit
> 
> ...


Huh? So you can put across your opinion, but nobody else is entitled to give theirs? And you think that makes them look stupid, not you for trying to shut down any debate on the matter? Oh do get over yourself you massive hypocrite.

Also, you didn't read what I wrote, so talk about shooting yourself in both feet and the ass. I said that I've not used any of them up, so they do last. Learn to read before you go all aggressive internet warrior because somebody didn't agree with you.

As I say, it's no different to any other detailing product - they all get used up and many of us amass way more than we need.

Tip: Try not to present your opinion as fact and then be a condescending bellend when somebody disagrees with you.

It's a forum, people are allowed to have different opinions and debate something. When you walk into a thread where people are discussing a product and basically call them all chavs for using it then you probably ought to expect somebody to disagree with you.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Without dressing the tyres, the car just doesn't look complete. No different looking to the cars coming out the local scratch & shine. Especially bad looking on cars with darker coloured alloys, undressed tyres on my satin black wheels look woeful.

I enjoy gloss or satin finishes depending on mood. Due to this I'm a chav though 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Without dressing the tyres, the car just doesn't look complete. No different looking to the cars coming out the local scratch & shine. Especially bad looking on cars with darker coloured alloys, undressed tyres on my satin black wheels look woeful.
> 
> I enjoy gloss or satin finishes depending on mood. Due to this I'm a chav though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Completely agree. To me the car doesn't even look finished until the tyres are dressed and the difference it makes to the finished look of the car is huge. I've had comments from colleagues on 5 year old cars that it looked like I'd bought a brand new car after just washing the car and dressing the tyres.

I guess we're both chavs!  Shame some can't put across their opinion without being an ******** about it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks like we have a row going on. 
Sort of comment I would make, so lucky I didn't earlier as I was going to then dismissed it.
Lucky I did or I would have been rucked too.:lol:

Personally, I detest shiny gloss tyres, they look tacky to me, but its only my taste and opinion and if I had of wrote that it should be seen as just that. 

It does appear that it is becoming a little tribal on this forum with many comment's on what they use is best, or better way/product.
There are so many products, so many practices, so many different situations a forum is needed as there is there are so many variants....especially tastes. So there are no real right and wrong's and no need to read too much into it all.

It's why forums are so good at and great place for all to learn different views, even if they don't want to if they think only they are right and know better. A place to share experience and idea's not a place to preach what we should do, shouldn't do, or "I use" as though its the dogs botox and all is is crap.
If someone does use a bit of tongue in cheek, sarcasm or flippancy, or worse doesn't agree, then so what?

Bad enough our freedom of speech and opinion is being eroded every where else of late, not here too please!
Lighten up girls n boys:thumb:
ps. I still don't like tacky gloss tacky looking tyres though and I don't want a row about it either. :wave:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have tried loads of them they are all useless


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I think they make the car look totally false.

I clean the tyres every time I wash the car, as long as they are clean, I am more than happy!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Itstony said:


> Looks like we have a row going on.
> 
> Sort of comment I would make, so lucky I didn't earlier as I was going to then dismissed it.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough - each to their own. I couldn't care less if somebody doesn't like a product that I do, but there's a difference between respectful disagreement and being condescending and rude about it - hence my above posts.

Andy called tyre gloss chavvy as if it was a fact, I disagreed and put forth my reasons why, only to be met with a tirade of name calling and abuse. It's just unnecessary and childish.

Out of interest, do you use tyre dressing but just dislike a shiny finish, or do you dislike it completely, even with a matte finish? As others have said, to me the car just doesn't look complete without something on the tyres, almost as if they've been "missed" and they can often look brown even after a thorough scrub.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I think something like CarPro Perl is great for tyres. Applied it 5 weeks ago and the tyres are still jet black and fresh/clean looking. It doesn't leave a tyre overly glossy. More "new tyre" look. I don't mind either finish. The product can be diluted and used on all rubber and plastic in and around the vehicle. Great price and highly versatile. Longevity is the best I've seen by far. Its a wonder product.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have settled on CarPro PERL as it suits me and is very economical. It's also versatile as it can be used at varying strengths inside and out plus engine bay.

I have a small spray bottle, 250 ml, with a 3:1 strength mix and each time I clean the car every 1-2 weeks I spray the tyres and wipe with a sponge.
Doing it this way builds up/ layers the PERL and the tyres always look pristine.

The 250 ml lasts months.

I know there are lots of other good products but the above is what I do.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

MBRuss said:


> That's fair enough - each to their own. I couldn't care less if somebody doesn't like a product that I do, but there's a difference between respectful disagreement and being condescending and rude about it - hence my above posts.
> 
> Andy called tyre gloss chavvy as if it was a fact, I disagreed and put forth my reasons why, only to be met with a tirade of name calling and abuse. It's just unnecessary and childish.
> 
> ...


Don't take too much notice of me, I also cop the needle with silly things, so partly addressing me too. It is actually a bit silly, but I have to say I can understand it both ways.
Used the Mega Tyre dressing about 15yrs ago and still have 3/4 of the bottle left. I do use it o rare occasions on someone else's car if they want it. I just can't stand it.
Had this discussion with my go=to detail supplier whom I have a lot of trust in as he shares what he personally thinks is a good product and suggested KC Plas Star ps. 
I was lucky as it was for me perfect. It is very low viscosity and very easy to apply and does not add any gloss. the plastic retains its new look and tyres the same as they did from new. A clean dark mat grey finish the same as they were in the showroom. It really is IMHO a blinding product that does exactly what I want. 
I have heard loads of great reports on Car Pro Pearl, but no point me even trying it if I'm as pleased as punch with KC.
"I could easily have answered, "Yes I like a mat tyre dressing", but not an enhacer to becoming shiny which is fake .... to me:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Itstony said:


> Don't take too much notice of me, I also cop the needle with silly things, so partly addressing me too. It is actually a bit silly, but I have to say I can understand it both ways.
> Used the Mega Tyre dressing about 15yrs ago and still have 3/4 of the bottle left. I do use it o rare occasions on someone else's car if they want it. I just can't stand it.
> Had this discussion with my go=to detail supplier whom I have a lot of trust in as he shares what he personally thinks is a good product and suggested KC Plas Star ps.
> I was lucky as it was for me perfect. It is very low viscosity and very easy to apply and does not add any gloss. the plastic retains its new look and tyres the same as they did from new. A clean dark mat grey finish the same as they were in the showroom. It really is IMHO a blinding product that does exactly what I want.
> ...


Fair enough, and as you said before, it's each to their own.  It is weird how some like it so much and others dislike it so much though. I think for me because they tend to use it on new cars from the dealership it just gives a car that "fresh off the forecourt" look. Obviously it's a very Marmite subject though!

However, my new car is gloss black with gloss black wheels, and having matte tyres really doesn't look very good on this combo. That said, I always liked shiny tyres on other cars without black wheels, so I like the gloss look anyway. Quite how that relates to me supposedly living in a council house and being violent, I have no idea! 

It is funny how this thread turned into a poll of who likes and dislikes tyre gel though, when nobody ever asked that. The OP likes tyre gel and asked a question about why some didn't stick to his tyres to get suggestions and help, so I don't really see how people chiming in with "I don't like tyre gel" is very helpful.

I do understand how people could not like the shiny look though, because I hate shiny dressings on interiors - matte is always nicer on interior plastics. On the exterior though, I think in going for the glossiest paint, having "wet" looking tyres just helps in the overall look.

Still, looks are subjective, so it's no surprise that people like different things.

Anyway, back on topic, this wasn't supposed to be a popularity contest for tyre gel, but to help the OP find one that works better on his tyres.

Tyre gel never tends to last long though, as the tyres are the only part of the car in constant contact with the road, so frequent re-application will always be needed. If you can find a product that layers well though, subsequent applications can be very sparing for a good result, and can protect the rubber and keep it from cracking and browning, plus make it easier to clean.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## skk (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone

I will certainly try Carpro with my next order from CYC. 
Yesterday I tried Autoglym Rubber and trim care. As a surprise it has lasted for several short trips without a sign of failing. We’ll see how long it will stay on.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

skk said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I will certainly try Carpro with my next order from CYC.
> 
> Yesterday I tried Autoglym Rubber and trim care. As a surprise it has lasted for several short trips without a sign of failing. We'll see how long it will stay on.


Funny enough, AutoGlym tyre dressing is the oldest tyre dressing I have.

Let us know how you get on with Perl. I've not tried that yet.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Have to agree that the car looks finished once the tyres are dressed, for me at most its a satin finish, gloss is not for me but each to their own.

Bought Gyeon both sorts at waxstock and prefer the water based one so far, hopefully it will last a bit longer than the ones already tried.


----------



## lsw8290 (Sep 20, 2011)

cleancar said:


> meguiars endurance is thick gel and worth a try , its a product I keep going back to on my shelf


Here here , plus 1 for meguiers


----------



## skk (Mar 16, 2014)

A small update. I have driven for about 650km after applying the tire sealant and it is still clearly visible, although there are signs that it is starting to wear off.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

MBRuss said:


> Fair enough, and as you said before, it's each to their own.  It is weird how some like it so much and others dislike it so much though. I think for me because they tend to use it on new cars from the dealership it just gives a car that "fresh off the forecourt" look. Obviously it's a very Marmite subject though!
> 
> However, my new car is gloss black with gloss black wheels, and having matte tyres really doesn't look very good on this combo. That said, I always liked shiny tyres on other cars without black wheels, so I like the gloss look anyway. Quite how that relates to me supposedly living in a council house and being violent, I have no idea!
> 
> ...


MBR, taken a while to add photos of my two cars I use KC ps on. 
Out in the Sunshine they do appear more shiny than I prefer and how I have previously commented, which was more inline with your taste than mine.
I went over both cars tyres again too early and that looks why they came up with the added shine.
I gave all a quick clean with APC and noticed they were still very sealed and the extra coat was not needed, the gear lasts well. I wont go over again too soon again, it's not quite what I prefer and wasted. The Goodyear tyres are darker rubber than the Pirellis. P-O's IMHO look a better shade of mat grey.
Sorry for the tardiness better late than never.:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice one.

I topped mine up with Gyeon Tyre (I forget the full name) this weekend, so I'm back to full-on chav mode again now. 










Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

That's risky saying it looks Chav.
Its mega Chav and you now have to talk like the kids do now, 'ya fam, liark it mun':lol:

See it's raining, that would be straight back in the garage if mine.

Looks nice, that is serious black and will keep you beyond busy. I went for white panels on my new bay and have a great contrast with all black wheels and trim, plus roof which appear full gloss black unless right close and see it's crystal sunroof. not so 'Chav'.
Are those full gloss black wheels?
As shared many times I keep mine clean even though it's garaged mostly. C5 covered and just use FSE and QD then inside and out. Very easy and no ag, but it has to be done regular. No wheel brush on these, they mar albeit slightly and again, not worth the ag. Only MF and wipe on and wipe off.
Tyres look about how my taste would be, quite subtle not OTT on the 'Chav', :thumb


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Just moving to a white car, sling is annoying me now.

The spray can silicone efforts are now my go to, no sling and last well.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Itstony said:


> That's risky saying it looks Chav.
> 
> Its mega Chav and you now have to talk like the kids do now, 'ya fam, liark it mun'
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's all black. Gloss black paint, gloss black wheels, black leather, black headliner, exterior black pack (all the chrome is blacked out).

I could have gone for white, but I figured it wouldn't be very rewarding and I've had two white cars in recent years. I do like the mean blacked-out look.

I've given up on wheel brushes for the wheels and now use a Detail Factory super soft detailing brush and a regular wash mitt.

I'd love to put the car in the garage, but there's a ton of crap and two bunnies living in there!

Glad you don't find my tyre dressing too chavvy. 

I don't put any tyre shine on my Burberry-painted Vauxhall Nova with Cherry Bomb exhaust because I want to keep that classy, innit. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello skk,
I also have Bridgestone Turanza tires on my vehicle and have been using Carpro Perl 1:1 and have been getting great results. You can also apply undiluted. Additionally, I would recommend you try Gtechniq T1 rather than T2 which you have already tried. T1 is much more durable and not water based. Hope that helps.

-Brian


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

These dressings never last very long.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have not found one that's last at all


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it's the nature of the surface you're applying it to. Some last longer than others, but none last like a coating on the paint will. That said, they still do bead water after they're visibly gone, so they're still there, just not necessarily making the tyre look any darker.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Eddmeister said:


> Just moving to a white car, sling is annoying me now.
> 
> The spray can silicone efforts are now my go to, no sling and last well.


That normally means you're putting on too much. I did it when I got my new white car - totally overapplied it, went for a drive and the doors were covered! I just use less now and buff it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive been through a fair few tyre dressings, current fave is the sams detailing one, as i prefer a gel type dressing. Tyres are brand new so they got a good wipe down with envy car care filler killer prior to dressing them when i had the wheels indoors for coating. Will see how it lasts























Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball (blue) tire is my favourite or Gyeon Tire. Fireball lasts better and doesn’t sling


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Same problem on my Bridgestones and old Continentals, best one I found for my continentals was Waxaddict Tyre Feeder Conditioner. Currently using Autobrite Well Dressed, works great on everything except Bridgestones.

I’ve tried
Meg’s Endurance
Gtechniq T1
Gyeon Tire
Autofinesses one
Autobrite Well Dressed
Waxaddict Tyre Feeder
Elite Car Care’s can’t remember the name

Down to my 3 favourite Gyeon Tire, Autobrite Well Dressed, Autobrite Well Dressed. Gyeon lacking behind.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Tyre dressing is a funny one... not everyone is a fan but for me a car looks unfinished without a subtle sheen to the tyres.

Having tried 4 or 5 tyre 'dressings' I have persevered with the much praised Gyeon Tyre, but like all that I have tried (despite leaving overnight, heating with a hairdryer etc) when the rain comes it dulls significantly. 

I recently came across the Optimum Tire Protection Coating.. despite it having very little press it genuinely does appear to be the real deal. With the right prep (and leaving it to cure for 4 hours) it's supposedly meant to last 6 months and until then is not diminished by regular washing/wet weather. Will keep you updated but already it's outlasted any product I've used to date.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Optimum Tyre Coat is the real deal
But extremely easy to apply it wrong (high spots or different finish on different tyres)

I’m going old school with dressings at the moment; 3M tyre dressing or Meguiars Hyper Dressing at 4:1 is in rotation at the moment.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

tosh said:


> Optimum Tyre Coat is the real deal
> But extremely easy to apply it wrong (high spots or different finish on different tyres)
> 
> I'm going old school with dressings at the moment; 3M tyre dressing or Meguiars Hyper Dressing at 4:1 is in rotation at the moment.


Funny you should say that... I'm getting brilliant life from my two rear tyres a week on despite 2 washes, plenty of rain and some spirited driving. The front tyres (michelin p4s) have never really agreed with tyre dressing... I can see them needing topped up much quicker than the rear ones which look as good as the day I applied.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

beatty599 said:


> Same problem on my Bridgestones and old Continentals, best one I found for my continentals was Waxaddict Tyre Feeder Conditioner. Currently using Autobrite Well Dressed, works great on everything except Bridgestones.
> 
> I've tried
> Meg's Endurance
> ...


I like this post:thumb:
All so often there are a thousand "I use" but hardly ever see any reason, other than that's what they bought and use. Just about useless info and waste of time.
Good to see the list of those tried and tested and came to an opinion of your own personal favourites.
It doesn't mean they are what another may also like, but it has credence. Tyre dressing is very personal taste.
Nice one. :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

atbalfour said:


> Funny you should say that... I'm getting brilliant life from my two rear tyres a week on despite 2 washes, plenty of rain and some spirited driving. The front tyres (michelin p4s) have never really agreed with tyre dressing... I can see them needing topped up much quicker than the rear ones which look as good as the day I applied.


Which dressing?


----------



## Rich13 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have the same tyres and have difficulty with dressing. Both AG gel and KC PSS PS both lasted less than a journey. I think its more to do with the rubber rather than the dressing


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

tosh said:


> Which dressing?


Optimum Tire and Protection Coating.

Still going strong... as I mentioned before this is the only product I have used not to weaken as a result of multiple washes.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm currently working my way through a bottle of Autoglanz Uber Schwarz, which, despite a useless trigger head that broke after a couple of applications, is excellent. Its been on my van just over a week through several motorway journeys and torrential rain, and its still holding out. Using it on customers cars also, and not come across any tyres (yet) that it doesn't agree with :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

atbalfour said:


> Optimum Tire and Protection Coating.
> 
> Still going strong... as I mentioned before this is the only product I have used not to weaken as a result of multiple washes.


Yep, same here
It sits on top of the tyre and basically lasts forever. Abrasion is the only thing that will degrade it, so I don't use brushes at all, just a wipe over with a sponge and car wash soap.
My glove split when I was applying it, and it took a worryingly long time to get it off my hands. I had to use tar remover in the end with a nail brush.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

TonyHill said:


> I'm currently working my way through a bottle of Autoglanz Uber Schwarz, which, despite a useless trigger head that broke after a couple of applications, is excellent. Its been on my van just over a week through several motorway journeys and torrential rain, and its still holding out. Using it on customers cars also, and not come across any tyres (yet) that it doesn't agree with :thumb:


My Uber Schwartz evaporated to 30% of its original volume over about a year; definitely needs to be in a metal can with a tight fitting lid.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

tosh said:


> My Uber Schwartz evaporated to 30% of its original volume over about a year; definitely needs to be in a metal can with a tight fitting lid.


Good shout, but at the rate I use it it will be used way before then :thumb:


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

washingitagain said:


> That normally means you're putting on too much. I did it when I got my new white car - totally overapplied it, went for a drive and the doors were covered! I just use less now and buff it.


Was deffo doing that at first but adjusted and always gave it a second buff, still had the issue, think the body shape doesn't help.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

tosh said:


> My Uber Schwartz evaporated to 30% of its original volume over about a year; definitely needs to be in a metal can with a tight fitting lid.


Trigger head was eaten through too, got fed up with it after that.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^ don't let a knackered trigger head put you off, it's a pretty decent product like most of there range :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Eddmeister said:


> Trigger head was eaten through too, got fed up with it after that.


Same here, I ended up using a solvent resistant trigger used for Tar Remover (Tardis). Products like this I spray into a sponge anyway, so I generally pour 20ml into a spare aerosol lid, then dip a sponge into it, apply to tyres and then throw the sponge away.

Other solvent dressings work well like that (Autosmart and Espuma RD50).

Don't do it that often now, as any amount will stain the driveway.


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

I've found giving the tyres a good scrub with APB on a stiff brush most certainly helps. Previously I used a mitt to try and clean the rubber but it weren't working. My routine's now to scrub with APC, blast off, allow to become touch dry and then apply GTech T2 with a damp yellow polish applicator. Seems to last an OK amount of time now. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

My new car has Bridgestone Turanza tyres and I have found Autosmart Highstyle works well on them and lasts a few weeks. This was one coat applied with a brush.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

CarPro PERL is the only thing that lasts for me, but its not glossy, it just makes tyres black instead of grey.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

My 10yeard old bottle of new look trim gel works a treat. Shame its ran out.
Unsure what to replace it with


----------

